# Your Favorite Nail Polish Brand?



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm just getting into nail polish for some strange reason - all I keep thinking is, "Go to Riteaid and buy some Nail Polishes" haha.

What's your favorite brand and does it have decent enough staying power - even after washing dishes or taking a shower/bath?

I ask because that's how polishes usually tend to chip for me.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 23, 2008)

I love Chanel polish! I also love Essie and OPI.

One of my friends SWEARS on ICE nailpolish. She says it's the perfect consistency and it dries pretty fast etc.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2008)

OPI. I just got into NPs too and that is what I have been buying.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2008)

OPI, Essie, Sally Hansen, NYX, NYC, Im not snoody about nailpolish, cause it gets changed every 4 days anyway.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2008)

OPI is so pricey though. I should check out some sales going on them...

I'll buy one shade I really like from them and see how it goes from there.

My mom has some ICE in her little stash. I'd try them but they're dark colors, I don't like them at all. Haha.

I dunno about NYC - I always chip with their stuff.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 29, 2008)

OPI is my favorite, Pompeii Purple is my staple color. I also really like China Glaze.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 29, 2008)

I like my CG boundless np. I have the Candy Apple, a really pretty soft red. And the dark one, I think it's called Midnight, they're pretty shiny and don't fade as fast as others do on me. And I was my hands a lot which makes them go fast.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm definately an OPI girl, love Creative as well, both have great staying power and don't chip easily. A good base and top coat makes the world of difference too


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a bargain girl when it comes to nail polish





I like a lot of the Rimmel nail polishes and Natural Collection have good ones too (although they are better for neutral colours and french manicure polishes).

Yesterday I got a Miss Sporty nail varnish for 99p! (about $1.80)

It's supposed to be for painting on white tips but it's more of a pinky cream colour so I painted my whole nail with it and it looks really nice!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 29, 2008)

I love opi and essie. the staying power and awesome color collections have me hooked


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

No particular favourites, I use whatever nail polish brand as long as they have the shades I like.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 29, 2008)

Revlon, OPI, Sally Henson, and China Glaze.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 29, 2008)

^ Are all China Glaze matte? I bought one from a nail salon cause I needed a turquoise color, but it looks really dry. I need to buy a clear one anyway, but just wondering.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 2, 2008)

I like OPI and Essie the best. I agree a good base and top coat makes it last longer.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 10, 2008)

I buy anything, but it must be covered by Sally Hansen's 10 day no chip quick drying top coat.


----------



## Karren (Jul 16, 2008)

Revlon!! Its all I buy...


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 16, 2008)

really the sally hansen 10 day no chip is AWSOME


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2008)

China Glaze, i adore mine. but i also use Mavala's top coat on top. then i can wash the dishes or take a bath, i know they'll stay for a week.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Are all China Glaze matte? I bought one from a nail salon cause I needed a turquoise color, but it looks really dry. I need to buy a clear one anyway, but just wondering. more like satin for those i have. i have a neon polish which is really matte, but a coat or two of top coat, and it's shiny.
if you're looking for a sheer turquoise, i recommend on the rocks, it's shimmery, sheer (i applied three coats and you can still see the white under), and the color has subtle changes.


----------



## msmack (Jul 17, 2008)

I buy Revlon and OPI usually. I also slap on a coat of OPI Nail Envy (Original) and it works like a hot damn as a top coat.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2008)

OPI and China Glaze

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Are all China Glaze matte? I bought one from a nail salon cause I needed a turquoise color, but it looks really dry. I need to buy a clear one anyway, but just wondering. Nope! Most definitely not! I have TMI, and it's a very shimmery, almost holographic color.


----------



## antoins (Jul 18, 2008)

i like to used only revlon.nothing else.


----------



## moccah (Jul 22, 2008)

I usually buy Rimmel, the lycra line. It has a stay on power like no other nailpolish I have tried.

OPI is also a favourite, especially since they have so many colors. But it is about 12/13 euro's in holland and only available at special stores/boutiques...

so its a pain in the behind to find it

I also like KOH! It needs only one layer for the same color as the bottle will have

Just perfect stuff, to bad its damn expensive


----------



## KatJ (Jul 22, 2008)

I adore Orly &amp; FingerPaints


----------



## pink.princess (Jul 30, 2008)

I am an OPI addict! That's basically all I buy because I love the colors, it's a good consistency, and the brush is AMAZING. My biggest problem with most other nail polishes is either the consitency or the brush. As much I love Essie colors, that little brush just annoys the crap out of me.

I have been wanting to try China Glaze and Chanel though.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Aug 2, 2008)

I like NYC nailpolish, it stayed on my toes forever! Also, earlier in the season I bought some really nice neon nail polish colors from Claire's and they don't chip at all. I put a hot pink from their line on my toes with no top coat = it stayed on for 2 weeks.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 3, 2008)

definitely OPI!!! and MAC is pretty good...OH if you haven't, try out Sally Hansen Insta Dri Speed Dry Drops!! saves a lot of time b/c it dries ur nails in 30 seconds! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I love Deborah Lipman


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Without question with almost every great nail polish brand, you must apply a coat of clear top coat/no chip coat every day (or every other day at the least).

But having said that here are my favorite brands that give great color, long lasting wear, apply nicely and in many cases are 3T free:

Butter London

CHANEL

OPI

China Glaze

Essie


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 8, 2008)

Revlon


----------



## nibjet (Oct 8, 2008)

OPI and China Glaze, I also like those little 99 cent Sally Girl mini polishes from Sally's.


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Inglot used to be my favorite brand, but recently I discovered China Glaze and not it's the muber one!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

Personally, I'm an O.P.I. and Zoya fan


----------



## gejba (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have just one. My favorites are: Essie, Zoya, China Glaze and Precision.


----------

